# Goku vs Superman



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Who would win in a fight? Goku or Superman?


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Tega1 said:


> Who would win in a fight? Goku or Superman?


ScrewAttack made a case for Superman backed up with a lot of (what I assume to be) facts. Based on the feats shown, I'd say Superman.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

I haven't really watched that much Dragonball Z nor Superman shows. But I think Superman has a lot of powers, so I choose him.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

* *


----------



## Wellington (Sep 9, 2015)

Superman smacks any version of Goku up until SSJGSS. 

Super Saiyain God Super Saiyan Goku would wreck any version of Superman that isn't Prime 1 Million. Goku was shaking the universe in his fight with Beerus and he's getting even stronger.

Prime 1 Million Superman would beat him though.

So Prime 1 Mil Supes > SSJGSS Goku >>> Any other Supes >>> Any other Goku.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Where's the option for Batman?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

I would one-punch them at once.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I have a special place in my heart for Superman..


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Well see, they are both poorly written characters.

Superman doesn't know karate, but they practically write Superman as invincible, and can also survive in pace. So I think that Goku's power levels peeter just below Superman's a bit. How can you defeat a character that is supposedly not invincible but is always written as such? 

I always thought they should seriously de-power him.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Who cares
Superman is *** for all I care


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

bruh said:


> Who cares
> Superman is *** for all I care


Is that a homophobic comment I see?


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

LOL at all these people who think Superman would beat Goku.

Here's a long ass post on why Goku would beat Superman, and where Death Battle erred. I'll admit I haven't bothered to read it yet myself. Death Battle Erred in Goku vs. Superman | ScrewAttack.com


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

bruh said:


> Who cares
> Superman is *** for all I care


If you don't care then Fuck off


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Tega1 said:


> Who would win in a fight? Goku or Superman?


Goku is a total wuss compared to Superman.


----------



## IgnoranceisBliss (Nov 26, 2015)

Goku will find some cheesy way to be victorious, regardless of superman's capabilities.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Goku will fusion with Shenron and wish Supe never existed.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Goku should beat every incarnation of Superman weaker than Pre-Crisis thanks to his new powers.


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

Logically Goku would be the victor in the long run. Every time Goku gets his ass kicked, he becomes stronger by ten fold. Goku has no weakness. Although he is a dumbass, the dragon balls could pick up his slack for figuring out Superman's weakness. 

Goku would destroy Superman.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I'd say Goku.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

In a battle between to honorable warriors, I'm more interested in what Vegeta and Lobo are doing on the sidelines, Let's see what happens when the Main Man meets the Bad Man


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

OMG WHY IS THIS EVENING A THING!? THE ANWSER IS OBVI!

GOKU! >:0

hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


----------

